# Great Songs to Play at a Halloween Party



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

they left out Thriller which is by far still one of the best Halloween based songs out there. I like this list though. It is a pretty good sellection.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I actually came up with this list. These are songs I really like and play based on my own personal musical tastes. I agree, Thriller is a great song for a Halloween party. Thanks for sharing


----------



## HallowedLunch (Aug 9, 2009)

"Spooky"
("Spooky little girl like you..." who sings this?)
Classics IV.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Wonderfull and may I add Siouxsie and the Banshee songs Face to face, SpellBound, and of course Halloween


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Siouxsie is GREAT! Fab additions- Face to Face, Spellbound and Halloween. Thanks!


----------

